# Center console subwoofer box



## TxHouse (Nov 7, 2010)

All,

I am toying around with the idea of trying to put a subwoofer box inside the center console of a 2015 f150. I know I don't have much room to work with so I was going to look for something that would require not much space such as a Hybrid Imagine 8 or similar. 

any ideas if this would work or would it be a terrible idea?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have the same truck. The JL stealth box is the ****! I have however seen a w7 in a center console not sure what truck it was.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nvm the floor mats say it all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I too have the JL stealth box for my truck and I agree the center seat sub is the ****


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> I too have the JL stealth box for my truck and I agree the center seat sub is the ****




Tw5 sub ? What amp and processor ? Year and make of truck ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

I have a '15 F-150 and am currently running two JL 12TW3-D4's under the rear seat and it sounds extremely good. In the process of having a box built for three and relocating my amps to the rear. Don't mind the amp, it was a holdover til I can get different amps, which I have already done









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Im contemplating doing a rear seat lift kit and putting 2 Audio Frog 10s if they would fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxHouse (Nov 7, 2010)

I've done the rear seat subwoofer and it works great. That is what I currently run in my system. In my next build I do not want to use up the floorspace of the rear and I never use my center console so I was wanting to know if it would be feasible to put a subwoofer box in the center console storage box. Would that sound good as it would get the bass exactly in the center of the truck or would their not be enough airspace or would it rattle everything in sight.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

This I can not answer. I would assume it would rattle everything in the center console. I wouldn't try it but that's me. I'm not a installer so hopefully a couple will chime in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> Tw5 sub ? What amp and processor ? Year and make of truck ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I have is in my signature at the bottom. But It came with a 12w3 in it and I put a illusion c12xl in the stealth box


----------



## jamissr (Oct 24, 2011)

'15SG said:


> I have a '15 F-150 and am currently running two JL 12TW3-D4's under the rear seat and it sounds extremely good. In the process of having a box built for three and relocating my amps to the rear. Don't mind the amp, it was a holdover til I can get different amps, which I have already done


any chance you want to sell that box when your new one is made? thats pretty much what im looking for right there. If not did you make, or buy that box?

is your rear seat lifted to accommodate that?


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

jamissr said:


> any chance you want to sell that box when your new one is made? thats pretty much what im looking for right there. If not did you make, or buy that box?
> 
> is your rear seat lifted to accommodate that?


No, I did not have to lift my rear seat whatsoever. This box is custom made to fit two JL 12TW3-D4's and it sounds extremely good. I have someone that is supposed to buy it but if he doesn't, I will definitely sell it to you. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I have done two 10TW3-D4 and two 12TW3-D4 in those many times. I really want to try three drivers in there. Airspace would be a little low but I think the results would be great.
I have not looked at the F150 console for this but...I had a customer with a F250 using the 8W7 stealthbox. He got a newer style F250 and the console was different. I made a downfire enclosure that fit inside the console. I deadened the internal panels. While not as much bass as two 10s or 12s, there is no rattle, decent performance, stock look.


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

Actually, I'll have the right amount of airspace when it's complete. The box will extend a little on both sides of the rear seat but not in the front so I'm okay. I'll post pics when it is finished

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

What? said:


> I have done two 10TW3-D4 and two 12TW3-D4 in those many times. I really want to try three drivers in there. Airspace would be a little low but I think the results would be great.
> I have not looked at the F150 console for this but...I had a customer with a F250 using the 8W7 stealthbox. He got a newer style F250 and the console was different. I made a downfire enclosure that fit inside the console. I deadened the internal panels. While not as much bass as two 10s or 12s, there is no rattle, decent performance, stock look.


Looks Good! Haven't thought of that before and one would think that it would rattle. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

jamissr said:


> any chance you want to sell that box when your new one is made? thats pretty much what im looking for right there. If not did you make, or buy that box?
> 
> is your rear seat lifted to accommodate that?


Are you still interested in my speaker box?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Since we have the same truck man check out my current project. This as far as it's gotten ATM.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

rob3980 said:


> Since we have the same truck man check out my current project. This as far as it's gotten ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro! I'm anxious to see the final product. Let me know what it ended up costing ya when she's finished

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

$200 for the custom pillars to be made. My shop guy has done this is my 5th system so I get the hook up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## '15SG (May 11, 2017)

rob3980 said:


> $200 for the custom pillars to be made. My shop guy has done this is my 5th system so I get the hook up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. That's one thing that I'm wanting done. That and my kick panels

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

